# Best timing belt kit for 1.8T (using OE tensioner)



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Best timing belt kit for 1.8T (using OE tensioner)?*

The time is approaching to do a timing belt swap on my 2003 225 TT.
I spoke with someone on the 'tex who has a shop in McHenry, Illinois.
He recommended I buy a kit that uses certain OE parts, as in his experience, the replacement parts by ECS have failed. He specifically mentioned the tensioner should be OE.
I saw the original VW/AUDI ECS kit, but the price is way out of my limit ($500+). Any kit you guys had good luck with and would recommend? I'm looking for a complete kit, which includes seals, water pump, tensioner, and all the smaller components, not just the basic belt.
I know people on here might say "You get what you pay for" and while I understand OE is optimal, I'm looking for something in a more modest price range (around $250).


_Modified by Polski Ogier at 12:01 AM 1-11-2010_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Best timing belt kit for 1.8T (using OE tensioner)? (Polski Ogier)*

Look into the INA mechanical tensioner kit, it eliminates the hydraulic tensioner, which is the major problem with any timing stuff for the 1.8T. No crappy tensioner = much safer setup


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Best timing belt kit for 1.8T (l88m22vette)*

Any advice about a kit I can buy?


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

I just received the "OEM Plus Extra" kit from MJM Autohaus... for $250 you can't go wrong - water pump with metal impeller, Behr thermostat, Continental belts, new stretch bolts for motor mounts, Pentosin G12 coolant, etc.... two thumbs up. 
The included seals are pretty useless for your average Joe do-it-yourselfer, but they don't really cost more than a few dimes - yet it will cost more for your mechanic to install them.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (edgy)*

what about the diesel geek one? its 269.00. I personally havent used it. the last tt i had, the dealership did it. But the Diesel geek was recommended by a bunch of people on here in the past. 










_Modified by A4 1.8 Turbo at 8:44 PM 1/23/2010_


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Looks like all the same stuff minus the 3L of G12 for $19 more... plus the water pump removal bolts that have a tendency to break.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (edgy)*

yea sorry i forgot about the G12. my buddies doing mine and he works at a shop so stuff like the g12 i get for free


----------



## Z3r0 (Sep 24, 2006)

the ecs kit isn't 500 if you look at the items, there is one in that price range but others at half that cost
here is the link http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-...S5954/


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

MJM has a kit without the G12 or the t-stat housing for $215.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (edgy)*

Read this:
http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/....html
IMO it's important that you use an OEM tensioner unless you don't mind the idea of potentially having to fish out the cheaper japanese tensioner used in most of the affordable kits down the road when it starts failing like mine did after 20k http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*

From what I read, the DieselGeek kit seems fairly reliable. The thing is, these "rants" are not generally representative of overall quality. Just because a few people had non-genuine Audi/VW parts fail does not necessarily mean the non-Audi kits are bad. 
I know genuine Audi/VW products are best. I also know there is an increased likelihood of OEM (non-genuine) parts failing. However, based on other 1.8T timing kit reviews, the non-genuine kit are a good, reputable, cost-effective alternative.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_I just received the "OEM Plus Extra" kit from MJM Autohaus... for $250 you can't go wrong - water pump with metal impeller, Behr thermostat, Continental belts, new stretch bolts for motor mounts, Pentosin G12 coolant, etc.... two thumbs up. 
The included seals are pretty useless for your average Joe do-it-yourselfer, but they don't really cost more than a few dimes - yet it will cost more for your mechanic to install them.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

ECS tuning is the only kit I let people use at my house!!! and I have done plenty of 1.8T timing belts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*

I always used to think ecs had the best site for parts. Then i kept seeing this MJM Autohaus coming up in discussion so i went to their site.














I like it alot!! nice to see another site with TT parts! prices seem to be competitive as hell too!


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

I'm a cheap bastard and will comparison shop til I am blue in the face. MJM has the best price on the kit. I still ended up ordering another $100 worth of stuff from Autohaus AZ that I needed because they had better prices than MJM on those specific items.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_I'm a cheap bastard and will comparison shop til I am blue in the face. MJM has the best price on the kit. I still ended up ordering another $100 worth of stuff from Autohaus AZ that I needed because they had better prices than MJM on those specific items. 

thats how i am. I'll sit here with six different tabs open to the same damn part and then a note pad piecing the kit together on my own. haha. oh well, it pays off!


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

I do the same...
and I hussle EBAY sellers too! Spec. when they say or best offer! People are more interested in making a sale then you think.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

wow, im glad im not the only one, i thought i had a problem... YAY ! thanks guys for making feel not so much like the cheap bastard i am.
btw, it looks like all those sites that used the japanese ntn products are no longer carried at them .. would that be correct or is that MTC products asian stuff ?????


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_I'm a cheap bastard and will comparison shop til I am blue in the face. MJM has the best price on the kit. I still ended up ordering another $100 worth of stuff from Autohaus AZ that I needed because they had better prices than MJM on those specific items. 

You're not alone, I just did the same thing looking for a clutch disc







Partsgeek had the best price.


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_Read this:
http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/....html
IMO it's important that you use an OEM tensioner unless you don't mind the idea of potentially having to fish out the cheaper japanese tensioner used in most of the affordable kits down the road when it starts failing like mine did after 20k http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

In most cases, these parts aren't inferior at all to the OEM manufacturer stamping out these products in China while putting a "Made in Germany" sticker on box. What I'm saying is, these parts that are made in China or made in "Germany" are really being produced in the same manufacturing district in downtown Hong Kong. Until we stop being cheap asses (I'm guilty myself







) and demand U.S. made products, this is how it's going to be. 
Source: I was in the German car parts business for too long and still have many friends slaving away in the industry.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (Oh_My_VR6)*

Belts: Conti-Tech (German, made in Germany).
Tensioners: Ruville/Ina (German, made in Japan and other countries).
Thermostat: Behr (German, made in Germany).
If you EVER get a timing belt product from us that says "MADE IN CHINA" on it, I want you to RUN (not walk) to your phone and call us immediately.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

LOL! ... way too funny.. 
japanese can make good parts.. but alot of the electricals are made in japan too. i dont beleive anything OEM is made in china, theres too much quality control issues the volkswagen audi group would have. sure made in asia,, asia is a big @ss continent. but i think china is ruled out.. aftermarket stuff sure,. but not oem .. warrenties would be flying out the window. 
can anyone actually back up that an OEM or even OE supplier have parts made in china ?
goes with the old saying, just because its built for the tt / 1.8t doesnt mean it was meant for it.


_Modified by BigBlackTiTTy at 11:54 PM 1-27-2010_


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

MJM one of my new favorite places to shop for parts! 
and as far as the japanese making good stuff, just look at the avg life of a honda, 175k miles plus! haha


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

def will be giving them my money too !


----------

